# How to stop auto decline meeting requests?



## stephstiff (Oct 3, 2012)

I am a delegate for my boss and have full access to his email, calendar....everything, so I receive all his meeting requestes. If the meeting conflicts with another appointment outlook 2010 is automatically sending a decline email. It is sending the decline from me on his behalf. If someone could please help I would greatly appriciate it. I have searched all of my settings and cannot find anything that will change this.


----------



## LG2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Look at the options for Outlook. Under the calendar listing, there should be a sub-category titled "Resource Scheduling" and click on that button. There should be check boxes that will allow automatic acceptance or declination of meeting requests. If your settings are ok, check your boss's settings.


----------



## stephstiff (Oct 3, 2012)

I have check mine and they are fine, i will try checking his.....thanks for your help.


----------

